# OTC and Prescription drugs



## Cuteyr (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi ,

Can i have someone help me out the way i could differentiate OTC and Prescriptions drugs while i am in the process of coding E/M level.

Thanks


----------



## LLovett (Oct 27, 2009)

If I don't know, after awhile you remember a lot of them, I search on the internet to see if it is rx or otc.

Don't forget, if they give an otc at rx levels they get credit for rx management. 

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dpage77 (Dec 8, 2009)

Laura,

Can you be specific as to what you mean by "give an rx". 

Do you mean administer during the visit, or do you mean that they write out an rx for otc at rx strength? 

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## LLovett (Dec 9, 2009)

Sure Debbie,

I mean write a script/give direction for the patient to take the meds. 

I don't have any providers that stock OTC meds so we don't give them out but you would still get credit if they did happen to give them something at the visit. At least I would give credit for it. There are those that will probably disagree with me on that. You have to remember though, anytime a provider is giving a patient meds or advising them to take a med at the prescription strength level they are putting themselves at risk. 

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Jagadish (Dec 12, 2009)

The following URL is very helpful and authenticated for the purpose of differentiating between OTC and Prescrition drugs:

http://formularyfinder.medicare.gov...glish&StyleChoice_Size=0&keyword=PE#searchBox


----------

